# Novoris Watch



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, I've recently acquired this Novoris, which I do like quite a lot.

It's apparently from around 1940 (ish) but was not able to trace it anywhere on the Internets.

It seem to run of a 4 jewel movement (cal 292), though when checked online 292 movements seem to be 7 jewels. I've cleaned face and hands as best as I could and swapped old leather strap (bit stinky) to a simple NATO (yup I know, probably made the biggest faux pax but hey.. it can be changed easily).

It does seem to keep a good time (but not timed correctly yet). It definitively work for +24 hours on a full wind so it's good enough. Tick lovely and I'm quite pleased with it. There you go some pictures, enjoy...


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

it defo looks like it had a centre seconds hand at some point or something similar, does the regulator actually move, it looks shellaced down?


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Glad you're enjoying it


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, the regulator can be moved both directions. Never thought it may have a second hand, wonder how it would look with one?

Thanks PilotWatchLover, yeah I'm enjoying it... in fact this my weekend watch now


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

v nice looking watch, but am i the only one here who read that as norovirus


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Thomasr said:


> it defo looks like it had a centre seconds hand at some point or something similar...


That movement doesn't look like it supports a sweep second hand. It's second hand at 6 o'clock or nothing. And with this dial, it's got to be nothing.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice watch but every time I see this thread I read norovirus - is it just me :sweatdrop:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

rotundus see my post above :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> v nice looking watch, but am i the only one here who read that as norovirus





Rotundus said:


> nice watch but every time I see this thread I read norovirus - is it just me :sweatdrop:





chris.ph said:


> rotundus see my post above :lol:


 :wallbash:


----------

